# Wood duck calls



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I am sure most of you dont have a clue what a wood duck is, much less that they have their own distinct sounds. Just made these calls for a show I am doing next month. Assorted woods used- ambrosia maple, bloodwood, lignum vitae, walnut and poplar. The calls that are black and the bright red are the poplar. The black ones are similiar in appearance to african blackwood ( a trick I was shown recently, all done with a Sharpie)


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Nice set of calls! We hunted wood ducks every year I was in NW Florida and my two years in Oregon! Hard to hit because they're pretty fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

what is the sharpie technique if you don't mind me asking they look awesome


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Dont mind at all brown. I wouldnt recommend this on highly figured woods. But once you turn and sand your wood, then take whatever color Sharpie marker you want and color the wood. Add a layer of CA glue finish, then one more application of the Sharpie and finish it with the CA and your done. Ta-da, African blackwood!!!!


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

One other thing, I did one with only one coat of the Sharpie and I liked it much better. I will try to post a picture of it, but it isnt all black, some of the poplar showed through and gave it a very interesting hue


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

cool technique, looking forward to seeing the pictures and trying it out for myself


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

They look great! What show are you doing? I am in Duluth GA....


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Chris Adkins said:


> They look great! What show are you doing? I am in Duluth GA....


 
Not far from me at all. I am doing the GON Outdoor Blast in Macon, July 23-25


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice Misfire. I used to hunt all the time, not so much now. I have one the "Duck Commander" wood duck calls. Not anywhere as beautiful as those, but it is effective. 

I also have a banded wood duck mounted at home. Then my youngest daughter found the tail feathers really intriguing, enough to pull a few out :furious: . Oh well.

Again, great job.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

Chippin-in said:


> Then my youngest daughter found the tail feathers really intriguing, enough to pull a few out :furious: . Oh well.
> 
> Again, great job.


 
I feel your pain. I HAD, emphasize HAD, a black male lab pup and a ton of ducks mounted. Was remodeling the house and put the mounts on the floor in the spare room and closed the door. Came home one day, that door was open and 4 of my mounts destroyed. That pup is now enjoying life ELSEWHERE:laughing:
Actually, he was a pretty good dog, but my neighbor needed a started dog to hunt with and I already had three others


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I suppose the "change of venue" may have extended his life. Kinda like a doctor telling you to move to a more tropical climate. :laughing:


----------

